# Forum General General Discussion  i am back

## robbster

hey
its Robertau500  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
party on

----------


## Pravit

You're back...and noone noticed you were gone.

----------


## garmonistka

> You're back...and noone noticed you were gone.

 ouch!

----------


## Pravit

::  
Лучшее свойство Принца Сомали - честность.

----------


## garmonistka

Кстати - почему админ не уничтожает его пост - ето же грубо. Или только нельзя хулиганить по-русски что ли?

----------

